# Century CCC custom casting rod



## redman (Dec 18, 2009)

Century CCC 13' casting rod built by Ryan White at Hatteras Jacks. Wrapped in silver and black with light blue trim. Reel seat at 32.5" from butt to reel seat center.

$450.00

I will be around Buxton until Nov.18


----------

